# One for You scoring guru's.



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Was wondering what this buck might score and if its worth getting scored for Ohio big buck.I killed it about 4 years ago during gun season.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

another pic.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I see some differences in each antler as far as length but as a non-certified scorer in the state of Ohio, when I put the tape on it, I'm coming up with 158 inches +/- 3. I'm guessing the spread at 21.25 inches.


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like a few deductions, but I bet he'd get you into the BBC. Nice spread and heavy beams. Congrats...looks like a whopper.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

upon my inital glance, I guessed 156. I would say easy Ohio Big Buck. Which is 140 typical.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a very nice buck. I would think it would make Ohio Big Buck as well. There would be considerable deuctions for the odd number of points and lack of symmetry but he looks to be pretty wide and high. I would guess him in the 140's somewhere.

By the way is that a drop point broken off on his right beam? That is an odd place for one if so being on the inside arc of the beam.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the responses guys.The inside spread is 22".In the pic below the red boxes represent broken off points and the black boxes represent holes in the bottom of each antler.I killed another big buck the year before this one.Its a perfect 8 and is almost the same size.I never had it mounted but it might score high as well to get in the BBC.Anyone know of any official scorer's
in the Vinton County area.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

First of all, that is a great buck and what a spread!

I eye-balled this one to be low 150's gross and 138-145 net. 

I believe this buck's net score will be very close to 140.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I would have love to seen what that first buck looked like before the rut.I would guess by the way the points are broke off it was from heavy combat.Here are some other kills over the years to get that buck fever going.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Those are all some very nice racks!!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

He'll gross over 140, but I'm afraid he won't net it. My "guestimate" is 136-139 net, upper 140s gross, but that's just at a quick glance. Only one way to find out, score him. Here's a calculator along with directions:
Scoring


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

A very, very, nice buck, but bunches of deductions that I don't think the width will make up for.

Very hard from a picture. My guess 136 net.

Measure it and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Call The Odnr They Will Give Info On Whos A Local Scorer


----------



## deerslayer54 (Oct 27, 2005)

I say 154''. let us know what it scores. it will be interesting to see who is the closest


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

It looks like most tine s around 5in .and the biggest 8 to 10 in .I'm thinking he'll gross mid 140s and net mid 130s.It would help if he had the rest of the broken tine on his right beam.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

That's still a nice buck no matter what the score. That is also a great collection of bucks you've killed. Keep it up!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I gotta agree w/ Lundy & Magis both. That thing would dwarf any deer of mine though.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

ostbucks98 said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.The inside spread is 22".In the pic below the red boxes represent broken off points and the black boxes represent holes in the bottom of each antler.I killed another big buck the year before this one.Its a perfect 8 and is almost the same size.I never had it mounted but it might score high as well to get in the BBC.Anyone know of any official scorer's
> in the Vinton County area.


John Ator of Vinton County is an official scorer.

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Hunting/deer/BBCScorers.htm


----------

